
Researchers explore why flies and humans “freeze” when startled - rkolberg
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/02/06/why-flies-and-humans-freeze-when-startled/
======
sovok_x
So basically it looks like an overblown attempt to steady itself?

------
apotatopot
Ah, reminds me of the great ol' saying: Like a fly in headlights.

